# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Tacoma Lift Install

## Dave13

Hey all! After a lot of debating and research I am finally going to lift my Tacoma. I will be installing the Eibach Stage 1 lift kit with the Headstrong Offroad progressive add-a-leaf in the rear and keeping stock UCAs (~2 inches in front and 1.5 rear). I will be keeping my TRD wheels with the 265/75 Yokohama X-AT tires.

I have a couple questions (and probably more to come later) that I thought I would post up to the local community:

I plan to install the ECGS bushing at the same time, but I don't really want to pay $90 for the 1-time-use removal and install tools. Does anyone have the tools that I could either borrow/rent/buy at a reasonable price? Or, should I just have the bushing installed at a shop (if the price is okay to save the effort even though I will be knee deep in the front end for the lift...)?

I am also looking for an experienced shop reasonably close to York-Kittery that could do my post lift alignment. I know a lot of people on here like and use Ratchets, but they are a bit far from me. I am hoping there is someone closer that can be trusted given that a proper alignment also plays into post lift VSC/traction control system issues.

This should be interesting so, any and all advice/recommendations are appreciated!

----------


## Lumpskie

I know that installing an add-a-leaf should be easy and you can knock that out in an afternoon. (You'll be getting longer shocks in the rear, right?)  What's the ECGS bushing that you are referring to? (maybe diff drop?) When I did the suspension on my 1st gen tacoma, I just installed springs and shocks up front.  I never did a diff drop and I ran just under 3" of lift.  I ran it that way for 100,000 miles without issue.

----------


## Dave13

Yes, I will be installing longer rear shocks. The Eibach kit includes both front and rear shocks. I had installed a helper spring/AAL long ago on my old full size Chevy which wasn't too bad. It's the front that will take some time; hopefully I don't struggle with any of the corroded hardware (tie rod and sway bar castle nuts are very crusty). When I order I will be having Headstrong assemble the front shocks/springs with new hardware so I don't have to deal with that. I say 'When I order' because as of yesterday Headstrong Offroad unexpectedly closed for at least 2 weeks. I am assuming its COVID related.

The ECGS (East Coast Gear Supply) bushing replaces a needle bearing on the driver's side of the front diff. Apparently, most who lift a 2nd or 3rd gen (did not see it for the 1st gen) has significant vibration from the play in the needle bearing when changing the CV angle. This bushing is apparently a permanent fix; significant number of people have used it with good results. The last thing I want to do is have that needle bearing wear and fail, spewing debris into my diff.

----------


## Dave13

Well, I finally plan to install my lift thanksgiving week. 

But, I still need to find a local shop for my post lift alignment. A local shop suggested Rochester Truck (the guy used to work there). Does anyone have any experience with them? Anyone have any other suggestions in southern maine / seacoast NH area?

----------


## Sloth

There's Archie's offroad in Wells. I don't have any experience with them, but I know that other people here have had positive things to say about it.

----------


## Dave13

Thanks - I will try giving them a call. Im hoping to find someone experienced with lifted Tacos since they can be finicky with the traction control sensors (so I have read - dont want to experience).

Rock slider decision is next this month - Black Friday deals too good to pass. I want to be ready to actually get out next year!

----------


## Sloth

> Thanks - I will try giving them a call. Im hoping to find someone experienced with lifted Tacos since they can be finicky with the traction control sensors (so I have read - dont want to experience).
> 
> Rock slider decision is next this month - Black Friday deals too good to pass. I want to be ready to actually get out next year!


I think it's a pretty easy re-calibration with the truck hooked up to a service computer. Not difficult, but the correct diagnostics systems are required. I never had any issues on my FJC with needing re-calibration. Newer trucks may be more sensitive, i'm not sure though. The lift install itself is very straightforward. Not much to mess up besides not un-hooking the abs sensor when dropping the LCA down which pulls the wires out of the sensor. Honestly you could easily do it in your driveway with tools you rent for free from the parts store. I'd actually encourage it if nothing else to learn about your truck. 

But in general "lifting" it is no different than replacing work stock components with new components. Any 1/2, or even 1/4 way competant mechanic or shop could do it. All it does is change the static height of the vehicle, but everything else is the same. The only real difference is the alignment afterwards where a shop experienced with lifting IFS vehicles would likely give you more caster than factory, or max it out as much as they can to prevent a "darty" feeling on the highway.

----------


## Dave13

I do plan to install the lift myself next week while I have off from work. Im handy and have done a decent amount of work on my cars over the years, so not worried about the install. I just want to give myself plenty of time so I dont rush and mess up. 

The post lift alignment is critical. Thats why I want a shop that has experience with lifted Tacomas. Good tip on caster bc I dont know what a good lifted alignment should be. And based on what I have read, I wont need any sensor recal if they align the steering tie rods properly to leave the steering wheel centered properly. Supposedly its a steering rack position sensor that throws a fit if not aligned properly. 

Called archies today - he suggested Pine State or Browns up in Wells. Going to call them tomorrow and see.  

thank you for the replies!

----------


## Dave13

Called Pine State Garage in Wells and set up an appointment- they said they are good with lifted Tacomas and do the alignments for Archies installs. We shall see...

I did a little more searching and see what you mean about caster. Although Eibach claims you dont need new UCAs, which is partially why I went with that kit, Im nervous about getting enough caster. I really dont want to pay for UCAs and tear apart my front end a second time! But that is how things go for me sometimes!

----------


## Lumpskie

You should be ok on caster with stock UCAs... it will be a little low but shouldn't be a huge deal.  I ran stock UCAs on my Tacoma with just under 3" lift up front for a couple years before getting the SPCs.  That being said... the UCAs did make a difference.

----------


## ecgreen

> I think it's a pretty easy re-calibration with the truck hooked up to a service computer. Not difficult, but the correct diagnostics systems are required. I never had any issues on my FJC with needing re-calibration. Newer trucks may be more sensitive, i'm not sure though. The lift install itself is very straightforward. Not much to mess up besides not un-hooking the abs sensor when dropping the LCA down which pulls the wires out of the sensor. Honestly you could easily do it in your driveway with tools you rent for free from the parts store. I'd actually encourage it if nothing else to learn about your truck. 
> 
> But in general "lifting" it is no different than replacing work stock components with new components. Any 1/2, or even 1/4 way competant mechanic or shop could do it. All it does is change the static height of the vehicle, but everything else is the same. The only real difference is the alignment afterwards where a shop experienced with lifting IFS vehicles would likely give you more caster than factory, or max it out as much as they can to prevent a "darty" feeling on the highway.


Be advised of this man ^^^ he sold a perfectly good rig for an old overlandy beater

----------


## Dave13

> You should be ok on caster with stock UCAs... it will be a little low but shouldn't be a huge deal.  I ran stock UCAs on my Tacoma with just under 3" lift up front for a couple years before getting the SPCs.  That being said... the UCAs did make a difference.


I hope so - I dont want to buy UCAs (yet). The goal is to not go all in on mods before I even get out there! I will post up here as I go through the install and my alignment results.

----------


## Dave13

> Be advised of this man ^^^ he sold a perfectly good rig for an old overlandy beater


Ha! So you liked his old rig better than new one(s)!

I have seen you around the forum (mostly as I look at other peoples adventures...). Do you have stock or upgraded UCAs? I am always curious to see what gear people choose for their Tacoma.

----------


## '14RC

I have a regular-cab 2nd Gen Taco and I really needed the aftermarket UCA's because of the shorter wheel-base my truck has. That is, the loss of caster I experienced from lifting ~2" made the truck too squirelly for my taste; I had to fight with road crowns and worn pavement. The word around the forums (TacomaWorld) is that you do not need UCA's under 3" lift, but I disagree based on my experience. My opinion is that aftermarket UCA's should be installed for anything beyond a simpe 1" front level kit. I went with SPC and can say they are robust and well built! But, if you have a double-cab maybe you can get away without them? Best of luck, update when you've got it dialed in!

----------


## Dave13

Well, I finally completed the install over Thanksgiving week. It all went well other than getting a slightly lower than desired result (~1.5-1.75" up front instead of a full 2"). I made a lengthy post on Tacoma World (https://www.tacomaworld.com/threads/...#post-24684663). I will spare this thread from that length.

'14RC - I am also curious about the UCAs and am hoping for the best (at least for now; they are on the long term list no matter what). Thanks for the feedback. Did you install them yourself? 

I ended up using Pine State Garage in Wells, ME for my alignment per Archies Off-Road's suggestion. Seemed to go well, so I will use them again when needed. Seems to drive well without wandering or feeling loose - I will give it some time to see how I really feel though.


Before and after pics:



Now, to get out on some trails to try it out...hopefully I can get in on someones stock/stock challenge ride in the spring. RCI Sliders ordered (thanks to Black Friday) so I will be a little more comfortable out there.

Thanks all and maybe I will meet you mask-to-mask next year!!!

----------


## '14RC

@Dave13 I read the TW write-up, nice work and caster values look streetable. Some bolt-on sliders are on my list too :Cheers2:

----------


## Dave13

I may have inspired someone on TW bc they added a long review post shortly after me!

Yeah, the caster seems pretty good based on what info I could find. It drives pretty normal. The return to center is definitely more sluggish. You have to be more deliberate to center the wheel. And it might be in my head, but there may be a slight pull left - I am going to give it a week and see how I feel. I will call the shop for a tweak if needed.

----------


## vballman

Lift looks good! I gotta get my jeep up, looks sad stock lol

----------


## Sloth

> Be advised of this man ^^^ he sold a perfectly good rig for an old overlandy beater


I did it fo' the gram! Like and subscribe to get lots of awesome tips and gear reviews like how my brand new mud tires I got for free perform on well graded gravel roads, and how you too with only 13 low monthly payments of $2,750 can add more unnecessary amenities to your vehicle that most high end cruise ships. Smash that subscribe button!



> Ha! So you liked his old rig better than new one(s)!
> 
> I have seen you around the forum (mostly as I look at other peoples adventures...). Do you have stock or upgraded UCAs? I am always curious to see what gear people choose for their Tacoma.


In all reality my old FJ was much better than my LC for wheeling up in NH. But i'm not smart, and am a glutton for punishment. Plus all the interwebz tactial overlund expo points for getting a Landcruiser.

----------

